# The last thing you drank...



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I have just tasted Red Bull for the first and _last_ time.

I'm slowly learning my lesson to just drink water!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Keurig Green Mountain Double Diamond Extra Bold K Cup, black no sugar, no milk. The strongest K Cup coffee I could find.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Right now, a mug of strong tea with one sugar and a splash of milk.

I like energy drinks but I find Red Bull a bit too sickly for my liking. Most people in my town prefer to use it as a mixer with vodka. I prefer Lucozade myself (on its own, that is).

However, last night I had a few pints of Black Pear - a superb ale.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Water! Though I think I will make a cup of tea.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Self-made tomato juice. Later tonight a vintage port (with a cheese platter) and of course at midnight champagne.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Believe it or not, marinasabina, there already exists this forum thread

http://www.talkclassical.com/23103-what-you-drinking.html?highlight=drank

Who'd have thought it on a Classical Music forum?


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't live in the past, however, I'm quite interested in the next thing I'll drink. Hello Scotch Whisky!


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Believe it or not, marinasabina, there already exists this forum thread
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/23103-what-you-drinking.html?highlight=drank
> 
> Who'd have thought it on a Classical Music forum?


 I completely forgot! We could push the other thread to 1,000 pages, then make this one part two.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Dark Chocolate Almond Milk!


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes (Dec 2, 2014)

Vodka.

Lot's of vodka.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Vodka.
> 
> *Lot's *of vodka.


Clearly 

It's my third day at the new job. They brought champagne and sent us home at noon.

I think I'll stay.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

It's cold here in Spokane this morning. Rather than turn up the heat, I drank a big mug of hot bouillon.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

The last thing I drank was Apple cider.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Last night - champagne.
This afternoon - coffee (black, no sugar).


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

A Syrah from Walla Walla.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

My morning mug of tea. Ahhhhh.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My morning coffee; and before that, my breakfast glass of tomato juice with 2 tbls of olive oil on top. Good for the system, and tastes refreshingly sharp too.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

whoops, double post. Delete this one.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This wonderful juice:


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

The last thing I drank? Dr. Pepper. Hell, yes.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

At breakfast:
1. Lime juice in hot water
2. Loads of black coffee
3. Orange juice with pulp


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

A snifter of Jura 21 last evening.










An espresso this morning, made with my manual lever-action Olympia Cremina 67.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

My first ever! This one was wonderful, would be dead drunk if I had 2...It's called "Glazen Toren Ondineke Oilsjtersen Tripel" (copy/paste)


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 97703
> 
> My first ever! This one was wonderful, would be dead drunk if I had 2...It's called "Glazen Toren Ondineke Oilsjtersen Tripel" (copy/paste)


Sounds nice. I'd kill for a Håndbryggeriet Norwegian Wood right now.

_Vi skåler for våre venner og de som vi kjenner!_


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

2 cups of coffee. no cream no sugar then later a nice chardonnay


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Armenian, Georgian & Russian brandy: excellent stuff!!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Kilchoman Malt Whisky. A relatively new Islay malt. The distillery only started up in 2001. This is their Machir Bay expression bottled at 46 proof. Delicious, as are all the Islays. :tiphat:


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Drank Bacardi _Oakheart_ for the first (and hopefully last) time last night in a Cuba Libre. If you love the taste of vanilla, you will *love* this. It is like someone took a bottle of vanilla extract and poured it in a bottle of rotgut. I'm still tasting it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> Kilchoman Malt Whisky. A relatively new Islay malt. The distillery only started up in 2001. This is their Machir Bay expression bottled at 46 proof. Delicious, as are all the Islays. :tiphat:


I'll be over at 4PM!!! :tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

A cup of tea no sugar, no milk, just plain.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

A cup of tea, very dark, with milk and a little bit sugar.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

black coffee, reheated in the microwave from yesterdays leftover.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Mmm, let's see...Villa Molino-Amarone della Valpolicella. Sweet!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Aldi "Excellent Wines" Fleurie. Very inexpensive, and not really first class drinking, but quaffable. Think strawberry jam and pencil shavings. :cheers:


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Metaxa 7 Star


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Think strawberry jam and pencil shavings. :cheers:


With a hint of lead.....?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Jos said:


> With a hint of lead.....?


I believe that lead salts tend to taste sweet, so I think we can probably exonerate Aldi from using that as an adulterant. 

Today: Gaviscon Advance...


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

We walked in St. Julian's and found a bar, just like in good old England in the old times. The pint costs 3 Euros, but the atmosphere is invaluable. Malta is growing on us!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Black coffee, and it will be the next thing I drink too


----------

